# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  AI for Health program, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Microsoft Corporation

AI for Good

microsoft.com/ai/ai-for-health

----------


## Airicist

AI for Health Program

Jan 29, 2020




> Microsoft is expanding on its existing AI for Good initiative by launching the AI for Health program. AI for Health empowers researchers and organizations with AI to advance the health of people and communities around the world.

----------


## Airicist

AI for Health webcast

Jan 29, 2020




> Join us on January 29, 2020, at 9:30AM PT for the launch of Microsoft’s newest #AIForGood program.

----------

